
Compare hundreds of cinema lenses side-by-side - ShareGrid
http://ShareGrid.com/learn
======
ShareGrid
Yesterday after months of work we released the latest free lens test - The
Ultimate Full Frame lens test, we tested 20 of the most popular Full Frame
lens sets. The result - over 300 videos in 4K, you can watch and compare each
of our 85 individual Full Frame prime lenses at various T-stops using our one-
of-kind “Quad-player.” The Quad-player allows you to simultaneously play up to
4 videos so you can thoroughly compare cinema lenses in the comfort of your
own home.

Hope yall enjoy watching the tests
[https://youtu.be/f_s8GsxMhUo](https://youtu.be/f_s8GsxMhUo)

Check out all the tests at ShareGrid.com/learn

